# replacing bricks where air con was



## ashley dart (Jun 10, 2007)

anyone know spec tricks and the like


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 10, 2007)

1. Steal bricks from less seen locations if you can't find matching ones
2. Cut/chisel out half bricks so that you can put full ones in.
3. build a good backing system with waterproof paper & 2x4s


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

A side grinder and a diamond blade will make the cuts MUCH EASIER!!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Community Ashley:
As you can see, you can get very different answers here, sometimes 5 or 6 of them. We will try to make it as easy for you as posssible.
Glenn


----------



## agedpaver (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd recomend using a line-pin to chisle out the brick. Cutting the mortar is easier until you nick a brick next to the one your taking out, sometimes it's better to take a little more time rather than risk other bricks around it. I'd also be careful when taking out the mortar joint if the brick is particularily brittle, it can leave razor-sharp edges and has a greater chance of chipping. I've found chisles do work well but I've had much better success with a line-pin, it gives an even smaller point of contact when removing a mortar joint. As far as matching & replacing the brick that depends on how obvious the spot is. Assuming your taking a brick out from another location you could "switch the two. A nice tuk-pointing job and nobody would ever be able to tell the difference.


----------

